# Snowshoe Hare Furs or Mounts



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey all, I work for a non-profit nature education center in Lansing. We do educational field trips and assemblies for schools, as well as community education programs, camps, classes, etc.

We use a lot of furs and mounts to teach kids about animal adaptations and behavior.

I'm doing a program on 12/30 where I'm talking about cold-weather adaptations. If anyone has a snowshoe hare mount or even just the hide that they'd be willing to part with either temporarily or permanently, I'd really appreciate it.

MS members have occasionally donated mounts in the past, and since we are a non-profit you're able to write it off.

If you're interested in donating anything else I'd be happy to talk. The only things we really don't need right now would be deer fur/mounts, turkey mounts, coyote fur (though a mount would be great!), and red fox fur (though a mount would be great!).

I'm willing to travel to pick something up, just shoot me a PM if you'd like to help!


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Pm sent

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

